# Unpaid postpaid bill



## Ironclad (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi everyone. Im really just concern about my last postpaid bill on DU, I lost my phone last september with that postpaid sim, two of my simcard are on that mobile. Im going on vacation this month and im really worried if the immigration will hold me at the airport due to my unpaid bill. Can anyone tell me please if what will happen. Thanks in andvance


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Ironclad said:


> Hi everyone. Im really just concern about my last postpaid bill on DU, I lost my phone last september with that postpaid sim, two of my simcard are on that mobile. Im going on vacation this month and im really worried if the immigration will hold me at the airport due to my unpaid bill. Can anyone tell me please if what will happen. Thanks in andvance


Simply pay the bill.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Did you report the sims lost and got them blocked when you first lost them?
If not - you would still be liable for all costs incurred from then until now - line rental plus calls.
This would prove expensive and if you had them properly linked to your passport and Emirates ID - could mean that a police case was opened, after you failed to pay the bills.
Normally people report lost sims, get them blocked and pickup new ones.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ironclad (Apr 6, 2016)

The thing is when I check my bill it show that my bill was over 2000 dirhams. Since I lost my phone maybe someone took advantage of my postpaid sim


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Why on earth didnt you report the phone lost and have the SIM blocked ?

More importantly, have you had ii blocked now and if not, why not ?

Or have you run up 2000AED of calls and are considering leaving without paying the bill ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Ironclad said:


> The thing is when I check my bill it show that my bill was over 2000 dirhams. Since I lost my phone maybe someone took advantage of my postpaid sim


Unless you reported the loss - the bill is still your responsibility - no matter how big it becomes.
Otherwise everybody would simply say their sims were lost and ask for their bills to be waived!!!


----------



## Ironclad (Apr 6, 2016)

I paid the bill for that month then couple of day I lost that phone ..that was my mistake I didnt report the lost sim..


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Ironclad said:


> I paid the bill for that month then couple of day I lost that phone ..that was my mistake I didnt report the lost sim..


Then you have a problem!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Ironclad said:


> I paid the bill for that month then couple of day I lost that phone ..that was my mistake I didnt report the lost sim..


We all make mistakes - consider this as a lesson learned (an expensive one).

Pay the bill and you won't have to worry about getting detained at the airport. In the future, be more careful with your mobile phone and report anything lost/stolen eg: phone, emirates ID, passport etc.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Guys I need some advise. I lost my job I. Uae a few months back and I have unpaid etisalat bill. I had come to my home country try but I today received an email from tehseel to clear the bill or they will take action .my question. What action can they take while I am in my home country. The bill owed is 2000 aed

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

If you were here, they'd send a debt collection agency after you. If you're in your home country, have had all your visas cancelled and don't ever plan to come back, then realistically there's nothing they can do. However, should you try and return to the UAE, the likelihood is that there'll be a police case and so they'll detain you at the airport on arrival until you've paid it.


----------

